# Need help to identify this Kohler engine Please



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I acquired this engine off cl today, and the only badge that I've found on it is on the starter, I did find some numbers that were cast into the bottom of the block C56A 1 and 24 476 04
The badge on the starter has 25 098 09, wi 530 44, 10455513








http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff72/wiretechbucket/kohler1.jpg
The engine came from a craftsman 5000
Thanks in advance


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

I can tell it's a Command,CV-?? but I could'nt read the horsepower.
If you still have the model number for the tractor you might check Sears website for model and spec of this engine.Koehler uses a sticker on the blower housing to identify their engines.These get knocked off by pressure washers and get faded and hard to read.Wish they would stamp it into the cover.


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Don L said:


> I can tell it's a Command,CV-?? but I could'nt read the horsepower.
> If you still have the model number for the tractor you might check Sears website for model and spec of this engine.Koehler uses a sticker on the blower housing to identify their engines.These get knocked off by pressure washers and get faded and hard to read.Wish they would stamp it into the cover.


Thanks for the response! It's a 25hp, and the mower was sold separately from the motor, and sold long before the motor, so not much hope for getting any info off that mower.


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

*please help id this kohler*

I just got back from digging threw old lawn mower junk pile. I bought a kohler model k181s spec 30531d sn 7202370 anybody id this motor like the year and size. I paid 30 bills for it and it has a ford coil on it so I want to get the right parts to restore it. I sure it is worn out but I don't care I want to fix it so please help. it must weight a 100lbs and I have pic if anyone needs them. and I bought a old homelite gen but it is locked up gave 20 bills for it.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You really don't need the spec. number for this engine. Any local Kohler dealer who is familiar with the CV series twins can help you with parts. If you use CV25 spec. 69501 you'll get most of anything you need. There have been changes made to the series, but most dealers should be able to help you get what you need. For instance - all of the solenoid shift starters are the same. All of the head gaskets are the same, by respective horsepower. The biggest change they made to the 25HP in specific was that years ago they had nikasil plated bores, now they're cast sleeves. The carburetor will have a number on it that can be used for parts lookup. The ignition system has changed over the years (external analog/digital SAM, internal SAM, now the newest digital easily identified as the coils don't sit even close to the flywheel). The engine looks intact, so what is your concern at the moment?


----------

